# Pure Kaizen Ephedrine HCL Pills



## ptammaro_3

Hi,

I'm looking to get rid of a little bit more body fat and I am now going to make my own ECA stack. I was just wondering if any of you guys have used these and if they are real pharma grade Ephedrine as stated on century.

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## GolfDelta

They are excellent,what I always use.Eph is legal otc in Canada so these are pharma grade.


----------



## Mish

They are 100% grade A Canadian stimulants. The disco sh*t


----------



## ptammaro_3

Haha I thought they would be good to go.


----------



## Sc4mp0

I'm looking at them as well.Found a website though that offer 600 * 8mg for about £46 delivered.

Happy to go halves on them if you were looking to buy only 200 as you'd get 300 tablets for less cost.

Let me know

The website is Gorilla Jack by thru way


----------



## ptammaro_3

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm looking at them as well.Found a website though that offer 600 * 8mg for about £46 delivered.
> 
> Happy to go halves on them if you were looking to buy only 200 as you'd get 300 tablets for less cost.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> The website is Gorilla Jack by thru way


Sounds a bit too good to be true, besides century has been used plenty of times before on this site from what I've seen.

I've just placed my order myself because I like to buy in bulk but thanks for the offer though!


----------



## GolfDelta

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm looking at them as well.Found a website though that offer 600 * 8mg for about £46 delivered.
> 
> Happy to go halves on them if you were looking to buy only 200 as you'd get 300 tablets for less cost.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> The website is Gorilla Jack by thru way


Check out shipping mate i recall it was pretty high for UK.


----------



## ptammaro_3

GolfDelta said:


> Check out shipping mate i recall it was pretty high for UK.


Yeah I checked that, $24.99 and takes 14-21 days.


----------



## Mish

Good buy


----------



## bigdor

amazon.co.uk type it in and see whatcomes up! they are on there too


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Kaizen are fine but very expensive especially because at 8mg you will probably end up taking 3-4 at a time. Most sources should be able to get you them in bulk for much cheaper.


----------



## Sc4mp0

GolfDelta said:


> Check out shipping mate i recall it was pretty high for UK.


Yeah its about $24 and in total $75 Canadian Dollars which works out at about £46 which is quite cheap for 600 tablets compared to other websites.

How long does centirion take to deliver?I might take the plunge and order some from Gorilla Jack and keep people informed so they know on the off chance they are looking for another source.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Gridlock said:


> Kaizen are fine but very expensive especially because at 8mg you will probably end up taking 3-4 at a time. Most sources should be able to get you them in bulk for much cheaper.


i saw some in a health shop today called EPH25+ for £20 which had 30mg ephedrine plus other ingredients. I thought they werent allowed to sell such high dosage in a tablet. Plus i think I'd rather be able to have the choice of what dosage i Want to take depending on how my body reacts


----------



## Mish

Sc4mp0 said:


> i saw some in a health shop today called EPH25+ for £20 which had 30mg ephedrine plus other ingredients. I thought they werent allowed to sell such high dosage in a tablet. Plus i think I'd rather be able to have the choice of what dosage i Want to take depending on how my body reacts


EPH is not Ephedrine


----------



## Sc4mp0

Mish said:


> EPH is not Ephedrine


Ooooooo,I thought it said 30mg ephedrine on the label.must have read it wrong.

I'm guessing Eph isn't as good as ephedrine then?Back to the reading up on differences a bit more then.


----------



## andyparry123

Yep they're sound, got my last lot off Amazon


----------



## Superhorse

Have had century ephedrine before. Was good stuff.


----------



## nads1971

Hi all i'm after loosing weight lost 3 stone upto now but need to loose more for a reversal of a colostomy but finding it hard now as i always feel hungry was just wondering if any of you know what's the best appetite suppressant i can buy just worried as i suffer with high blood pressure so don't want to just go buying anything and then suffering in the long run can any1 help please thanks Nadine  :thumb:


----------

